# Question on a Colt



## jkbrea (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this site and was having trouble figuring out where to post. I have a question that I hope someone here can help me with. I have a Colt that I am having trouble finding any info about online. It's a Colt Officers Model Match .22 magnum. Serial number starts with 78. It's in pretty decent shape and I've ony shot it a few times. I picked it up about 20 years ago and it's just sat in my safe. A friend told me it was a rare gun. Is that true. Also it has the black plastic colt grips. When I tried to find something similar, they had checkered grips. Thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

From Blue Book of Gun Values, 26th edition

Officer's Model Match (Fifth Issue)
.22LR, .22 Mag, or .38 Spl cal., 6-inch barrel, single (rare) or double action, tapered heavy barrel, nickel finish is scarce in this model, wide spur hammer, Accro sight, large walnut target grips. Mfg. 1953-1969.
100% - $575, 98% - $525, 90% - $325, etc. For .22 Mag add 100 % (approx 850 mfg).

This book is several years old; I'm sure prices are higher now. PM me if you want but I can't tell you much more than that. A professional appraisal might be nice as it sounds like you have something special.


----------



## jkbrea (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Your grips must be replacements grips, probably from a Colt Official Police, as all Officer's Model Match guns I ever saw had checkered walnut target grips.

Your gun is a great outdoors gun, used for squirrels, rabbits and crows. If you can find some .22 WRF ammunition, they work great in the .22 Mag. chambers. They are good for small game, but use the magnums for varmints.

The .22 WRF cartridge was discontinued some time ago, but I see some newly produced stuff offered.

Bob Wright


----------

